# Plugged Rear Speaker, All i can hear is non Vocal Bad quality Music :((



## Honey (Sep 15, 2019)

hi, 
Using MSI z370 Sli Plus Motherboard, 
i have 2 Studio monitor Speakers which is Plugged in Green Jack which is in CENTER Below and i have 2 More Studio Speakers which i wanted to use too, but im not able to.
when i plug Second pair as Rear Speaker in Black or Blue Jack, the Sound come from Speakers are total Crap,
Like no vocals, 8bit sound, its really Weird Sound, just Bad quality "shan shan Shun" xD
Please Help me to use it as Quadrosystem. please i would really Appreciate...
Thanks...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 15, 2019)

Did you configure Windows to use quadriphonic setup?  Also, do the speaker identifier in the setup to make sure positions/connections match the signal?


----------



## Honey (Sep 15, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Did you configure Windows to use quadriphonic setup?  Also, do the speaker identifier in the setup to make sure positions/connections match the signal?


yes, i tried to change positions and connections, sound is still same like crap, if i use second pair as front speaker it works, but not in rear.
what if i use both Pair ( 2 x 2) as front speaker, and i place second pair to 10 feet behind me, would this experience be as Home theater or just time waste?


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 15, 2019)

Your quadriphonic setup is working as it should. The garbled audio is due to stereo to quad expansion. When you connect all speakers including the front then you will no longer notice the garbled audio.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 15, 2019)

When you do the speaker test, does the volume sound equal on all four channels?  If yes, what are you listening to that is quiet on the rears?  What speakers are you trying?


----------



## Honey (Sep 15, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> Your quadriphonic setup is working as it should. The garbled audio is due to stereo to quad expansion. When you connect all speakers including the front then you will no longer notice the garbled audio.





FordGT90Concept said:


> When you do the speaker test, does the volume sound equal on all four channels?  If yes, what are you listening to that is quiet on the rears?  What speakers are you trying?


yes, i hear perfect sound when i connect Both pairs as Quadro, but when i Play Music, i hear Perfect Sound from First Monitor Pair and second pair sounds like CRAPEST of Crap,
like no vocals,no sound clarity, its hard to explain, i think i should post audio Sample here.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 15, 2019)

Honey said:


> yes, i hear perfect sound when i connect Both pairs as Quadro, but when i Play Music, i hear Perfect Sound from First Monitor Pair and second pair sounds like CRAPEST of Crap,
> like no vocals,no sound clarity, its hard to explain, i think i should post audio Sample here.


No you don't have to. I have a 5.1. The rear also play garbled. But on listening on  the centre position, the audio is heard prefectly. 
Make sure that all speakers are set to the same volume.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2019)

you're confusing surround sound audio with duplicated stereo

With only stereo sound (music) rear speakers shouldnt HAVE any audio come out of them without something doing upmixing first (and that comes down to your soundcard software, or your speaker settings)


----------



## Honey (Sep 15, 2019)

Mussels said:


> you're confusing surround sound audio with duplicated stereo
> 
> With only stereo sound (music) rear speakers shouldnt HAVE any audio come out of them without something doing upmixing first (and that comes down to your soundcard software, or your speaker settings)


Stunned, had no clue about that. So you mean in quadro system, front works normally and second pair at my back works like novocal sound?


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 15, 2019)

Honey said:


> Stunned, had no clue about that. So you mean in quadro system, front works normally and second pair at my back works like novocal sound?


Exactly.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2019)

Your speakers cant tell the difference between a gunshot in a game movie thats meant to sound from just one speaker or music that you want to come out of all of them - a stereo source is only going to play out of two speakers, without *something* messing with the audio

Set speaker up for surround music, break surround games/movies. Thus is the annoying life of the audiophile.
My advice is 4.1/5.1 proper setup with no upmixing, and a music player that does the upmixing for you (fubar2000 can do this)


----------



## Honey (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks guys for giving me costly. I also noticed that music doesn't feel stereo,if i hear only second pair and if i play 3d sound on youtube. But if i click on left speaker icon on realtek control panel, it works normal.



Mussels said:


> Your speakers cant tell the difference between a gunshot in a game movie thats meant to sound from just one speaker or music that you want to come out of all of them - a stereo source is only going to play out of two speakers, without *something* messing with the audio
> 
> Set speaker up for surround music, break surround games/movies. Thus is the annoying life of the audiophile.
> My advice is 4.1/5.1 proper setup with no upmixing, and a music player that does the upmixing for you (fubar2000 can do this)



oh i just played all speaker, hmm feels different , but to make my doubt clear, i just posted audio sample of music im listening from second pair. is it fine? yea i feel different when i play all speakers, but still new experience.


----------



## CityCultivator (Sep 15, 2019)

Honey said:


> Thanks guys for giving me costly. I also noticed that music doesn't feel stereo,if i hear only second pair and if i play 3d sound on youtube. But if i click on left speaker icon on realtek control panel, it works normal.
> 
> 
> 
> oh i just played all speaker, hmm feels different , but to make my doubt clear, i just posted audio sample of music im listening from second pair. is it fine? yea i feel different when i play all speakers, but still new experience.


This is normal. That is the sound I also get when I use my 5.1.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 15, 2019)

Honey said:


> yes, i hear perfect sound when i connect Both pairs as Quadro, but when i Play Music, i hear Perfect Sound from First Monitor Pair and second pair sounds like CRAPEST of Crap,
> like no vocals,no sound clarity, its hard to explain, i think i should post audio Sample here.


This is because your onboard audio is using some positional audio math to basically put an echo out of the rears when you want stereo surround or speaker fill.  Check the settings for an option to enable that.

On my system, I don't even have Realtek drivers installed.  I use Microsoft's generic HD audio driver with Speaker Fill enhancement enabled.  It automatically up mixes stereo sources into six channel.


----------



## Honey (Sep 15, 2019)

CityCultivator said:


> This is normal. That is the sound I also get when I use my 5.1.


Made my day. Thank you very much, i had this issue from 10 years, i always thought i have to buy pure 5.1 haha.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 15, 2019)

If Speaker Fill/Stereo Surround doesn't work correctly with Realtek drivers, here's instructions on how to switch to Microsoft's:








						[SOLVED] Windows 10 Realtek 'Speaker Fill' not working
					

Peace will not do what he needs it todo which is copy and re-map channels  Shame because it covers the other bases for EQ tuning and channel tuning pretty well for a simple lightweight UI imo. Do you stick primarily to line editing rather than a UI?   Hopefully you can get the blend to work...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




This post has pictures of what the driver and Enhancements should look like when you're done:








						realtek and 5.1 speakers
					

I have 5.1 speakers and the latest windows 10 and I cannot get all 5 working.  The rear speakers do absolutely nothing, can someone please help me get these other two working?  I have tried so many solutions, i have speaker fill enabled, and now i'm lost, if this post is in the wrong place...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2019)

fords guide should work, just remember that it upmixes things you dont want done as well (example: 5.1 game and movie audio will fill the room, but something behind you wont sound *behind* you)


----------



## Honey (Sep 15, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If Speaker Fill/Stereo Surround doesn't work correctly with Realtek drivers, here's instructions on how to switch to Microsoft's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro, yes ive enabled Speaker fill, if i disable it, it stops working.
btw Sound feels Surround but im noticing some Delay, like Over Surround, i dont know how to explain.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 15, 2019)

Mussels said:


> fords guide should work, just remember that it upmixes things you dont want done as well (example: 5.1 game and movie audio will fill the room, but something behind you wont sound *behind* you)


Yes it does.  DSP knows it's getting >stereo so it doesn't touch it.  Confirmed using 5.1 DVD Audio.


I would snip that part out as a sample but Audacity apparently hates dealing with 6ch audio.  Anyway, the two red arrows in the selected area, there's rear channel bias there and even with speaker fill enabled, it's obvious because fronts are almost silent (as you can see in the wave form).  The DSP can see the audio source is handing it 6ch audio so it doesn't up mix it, just passes it through.  Only stereo sources get up mixed by speaker fill (e.g. a game set to stereo would but changing the game to 5.1 would stop the speaker filling).  That's why this driver solution to speaker fill is vastly superior to any purely software solution: it's universal, it only works when it needs to work, and it does a fantastic job.

It boggles my mind how Creative/Realtek think *anyone* want their environmental surround effect for stereo sounds over stereo surround.  Stereo surround should be the default.  This is why I quit buying Creative hardware and don't use Realtek drivers.  Microsoft understands consumers better than they do. 



Honey said:


> thanks bro, yes ive enabled Speaker fill, if i disable it, it stops working.
> btw Sound feels Surround but im noticing some Delay, like Over Surround, i dont know how to explain.


I'm confused.  Issue resolved or not?


----------



## Honey (Sep 15, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yes it does.  DSP knows it's getting >stereo so it doesn't touch it.  Confirmed using 5.1 DVD Audio.
> 
> 
> I'm confused.  Issue resolved or not?


yes, Issue Resolved, You Guys Rocks, This Forum is Best, i had always 100% Chance, my issue always gets Resolved in one and only forum i.e Techpowerup Forum.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Yes it does.  DSP knows it's getting >stereo so it doesn't touch it.  Confirmed using 5.1 DVD Audio.
> View attachment 131955
> I would snip that part out as a sample but Audacity apparently hates dealing with 6ch audio.  Anyway, the two red arrows in the selected area, there's rear channel bias there and even with speaker fill enabled, it's obvious because fronts are almost silent (as you can see in the wave form).  The DSP can see the audio source is handing it 6ch audio so it doesn't up mix it, just passes it through.  Only stereo sources get up mixed by speaker fill (e.g. a game set to stereo would but changing the game to 5.1 would stop the speaker filling).  That's why this driver solution to speaker fill is vastly superior to any purely software solution: it's universal, it only works when it needs to work, and it does a fantastic job.
> 
> ...


Btw, the experience in quadro setup wasnt that good, speakers behind me their sound was too low, there wasnt much feeling of surround system. But when i set setup as 5.1 then sound was near perfect. It was balance and full surround. Also one thing to mention i have custom built Amplifier which is powering two subwoofers of 12 inches(2x2500w), ive set them as center/subwoofers speaker, but i looked closer i noticed that the third pair which are set as subwoofers/center. Im not hearing any sound from right subwoofer which is subwoofer in control panel, left subwoofer working perfect which is showing as center.
What is center speaker, ive checked some images, i saw that two sub or speaker with one tweeter in one box, is center speaker also have left right stereo sound? Or its just for bass or dilgoue? How can i make both subwoofers work. Overall right now sound im hearing is satisfying, but still have doubt on center speaker.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 15, 2019)

I think you're better off switching to a 7.2 receiver for that kind of set up.  At bare minimum, you'd have to get a 3.5mm stereo splitter.  One of them will be center and the other will be subwoofer.  Then you'd have to split the subwoofer channel which means you'll effectively be halving the signal strength/clarity which basically means the subwoofers will be perpetually out of alignment with the satellites.  Receiver is the best solution.  Use HDMI to drive it.


----------



## Honey (Sep 15, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think you're better off switching to a 7.2 receiver for that kind of set up.  At bare minimum, you'd have to get a 3.5mm stereo splitter.  One of them will be center and the other will be subwoofer.  Then you'd have to split the subwoofer channel which means you'll effectively be halving the signal strength/clarity which basically means the subwoofers will be perpetually out of alignment with the satellites.  Receiver is the best solution.  Use HDMI to drive it.


Thanks, I'm Trying to understand what you mean, but I didn't got much as im not well knowledge person,
Ok so i made a sketch to show and control panel example(got from google) of issue, so front and rear working fine, now issue is i want 5.1, im gonna remove one subwoore to place as center speaker and right subwoofer as bass one. But its not working its just picking left sub and right sub does nothing, but everything works in control panel test.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 15, 2019)

There's lot's of problems here:
1) Orange plug has Center and Subwoofer channels.  I don't know how you're splitting them.
2) The sound driver usually doesn't separate low frequencies from the other channels--the amplifier does.  If you don't have an amplifier that is separating low frequencies, then the SW channel will only have signal when you have an audio source that contains a low frequency channel.
3) No commercial sound card I know of supports two subwoofers (e.g. 7.2).  You'll need to buy a receiver that does that or subwoofers that are designed to daisy chain off of each other.

Either forget the subwoofers or get an HDMI 7.2 receiver to drive all of the speakers.  If those satellites you have an internal amp, then you're kind of just boned.

It would help a lot to have a full listing of all of the audio equipment you intend to use.


----------



## Honey (Sep 16, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's lot's of problems here:
> 1) Orange plug has Center and Subwoofer channels.  I don't know how you're splitting them.
> 2) The sound driver usually doesn't separate low frequencies from the other channels--the amplifier does.  If you don't have an amplifier that is separating low frequencies, then the SW channel will only have signal when you have an audio source that contains a low frequency channel.
> 3) No commercial sound card I know of supports two subwoofers (e.g. 7.2).  You'll need to buy a receiver that does that or subwoofers that are designed to daisy chain off of each other.
> ...


hi, thanks alot for help.
the recent CP picture was just example taken from Google Images, i wasn't at Home thats why i didn't shared mine one.
im not Good in English but i will try my best to Explain the Issue again with Detail.
So im Sharing my Control Panel and all Speakers im using.
So Basically i have 4 Speakers and 2 Sub-woofer(Subs are Attached with 5000w AMPLIFIER)
2 at PC Table(edifier Monitor Speaker), and 2 Behind me(Sony speaker), and 2 Sub-woofers Under PC table as you can see in Picture.
Rear and Front Speakers are Working Perfectly,
But Problem is my Left Sub which you can see in Picture(under Table) is Auto Picked as CENTER,
what if i let it be as it is. the Sound Wouldn't Pure Surround?
and the Right Sub Works perfect when i click on Sub-woofer icon in Control Panel,
but it doesn't work in Playback, but Center Do.
if i Enable SWAP Center/Sub Output(Pic attached) then Right Works Fine but Left Gets Stop.
What is Work of Center? do Center Speaker also have Stereo Sound? or its Mono Speaker with Subwoofer?

i didnt understood the Part you said HDMI to Receive all Speakers, Can you give me Link of Receiver?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 16, 2019)

I just set it to four full range speakers, and use foobar for music... it has mapping feature stereo to 4 channels.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 16, 2019)

First off: how much did that speaker setup cost you? And you're running it off your motherboard's integrated audio chip? Oh dear. As noted above, get a receiver capable of handling the type of audio you want. Feeding fancy speakers from a bad audio source means bad audio quality. And while there is _competent_ integrated motherboard audio, there's no such thing as good integrated motherboard audio.

Second: While I guess passing judgment on people's preferred way of listening to thing is kind of OT, why exactly do you need two 2500W subwoofers for a home audio setup? Are you trying to demolish your house, one song at a time? One should really be plenty. That way you might have room to sit directly in front of your monitor too, which judging by your photo is not possible at the moment.

But on a more serious note, as noted above, you are attempting to build a speaker setup that your motherboard's integrated audio isn't capable of handling. It supports 5.1 audio, which means center+front L/R+rear/surround L/R (=5) +_*1 subwoofer*_*. *One, not two. Using two will require you to somehow split the output subwoofer signal, which will make sound quality noticeably worse. The reason why one of your subs is silent is because it's trying to act as a center speaker, which likely means its low-pass filter is filtering out essentially all of the audio signal. As to your questions about the center channel, it's used mainly for dialogue in films, but can have other uses too. Nonetheless, the main goal of a center channel is to have sound emit from as close to the on-screen source as possible, which is especially important for dialogue (as having dialogue come from front stereo speakers can result in "floating" voices that don't seem to emit from whoever is speaking). That's also the reason for center speakers' somewhat unusual driver arrangements, as they are often specifically tuned for the audio range of the human voice. The reason the center channel is on the same audio jack as the sub channel is simply for convenience, as 3.5mm jacks are (normally) 2-channel jacks, and the other channels are already paired, so it makes more sense for the layout of the audio outputs to combine these two than it does to split them out into separate jacks.

You either need to align your desired sound setup with the capabilities of your audio source (which is 5.1), or change to an audio source capable of handling your desired setup (essentially 4.2, though that's just 7.2 with a few channels not connected. Still, you might need a center channel speaker too, as otherwise (depending on how your receiver handles the absence of a center channel) you might lose most dialogue audio from anything mixed in 5.1 or 7.1/2.


----------



## Honey (Sep 16, 2019)

Valantar said:


> First off: how much did that speaker setup cost you? And you're running it off your motherboard's integrated audio chip? Oh dear. As noted above, get a receiver capable of handling the type of audio you want. Feeding fancy speakers from a bad audio source means bad audio quality. And while there is _competent_ integrated motherboard audio, there's no such thing as good integrated motherboard audio.
> 
> Second: While I guess passing judgment on people's preferred way of listening to thing is kind of OT, why exactly do you need two 2500W subwoofers for a home audio setup? Are you trying to demolish your house, one song at a time? One should really be plenty. That way you might have room to sit directly in front of your monitor too, which judging by your photo is not possible at the moment.
> 
> ...


First of all Thank you very much, i really Appreciate, you giving me your costly Time..
i agree with your statement,it Does makes sense,
actually im Bass lover, Huge Base Lover haha,whenever i feel my Stomach Shaking, i believe that Bass is Enough for me haha xD .
Right now, i Removed Second Sub, using one SUB with is Automatically used as Center,
im learning from you guys alot, like always i get lot of help from this Forum,
so do i need another Sound Card or other Stuff? what actually i need to buy, can you give me Amazon link?
also it should not much Expensive haha, i made this setup from old saving but right now im on tight budget, but i will try my best.
is that what i need?





						Amazon.in: Buy Generic USB 5.1 Channel External Optical Audio Sound Card Adapter for Laptop Notebook PC Online at Low Prices in India | Generic Reviews & Ratings
					

Buy Generic USB 5.1 Channel External Optical Audio Sound Card Adapter for Laptop Notebook PC online at low price in India on Amazon.in. Check out Generic USB 5.1 Channel External Optical Audio Sound Card Adapter for Laptop Notebook PC reviews, ratings, features, specifications and browse more...



					www.amazon.in


----------



## Valantar (Sep 16, 2019)

Honey said:


> First of all Thank you very much, i really Appreciate, you giving me your costly Time..
> i agree with your statement,it Does makes sense,
> actually im Bass lover, Huge Base Lover haha,when i feel my Stomach is shaking i feel that Its Perfect Bass for me haha,
> Right now, i Removed Second Sub, using one SUB with is Automatically used as Center,
> ...


No problem 

The audio device in your link won't change anything from your integrated audio - it's likely based on similar (if not worse) components.

What you need is something like this:



			Amazon.in : 7.2 av receiver
		


That is a 7.2 AV receiver. Ideally connected by HDMI. Though as noted above, if your front and/or rear speakers are active (i.e. have built-in amps), you won't be able to connect them to a receiver, which has its own amplification. I have seen receivers with optional non-amplified outputs, but they are exceedingly rare.


----------



## Honey (Sep 16, 2019)

Valantar said:


> No problem
> 
> The audio device in your link won't change anything from your integrated audio - it's likely based on similar (if not worse) components.
> 
> ...


Thanks,
Yes Front and Rear speaker have prebuilt amplifier, + subwoofers are attached with 5.1 5000w amplifier, it is very good amplifier, it costed me about 300$ it also have big transformer made with pure copper.
So do i still need all things? Sorry im bad at these things. What i was thinking to add tweeter and 4 inch speaker in subwoofer box or separate box, the bass im getting is enough already, I've disabled right subwoofer. Is it good idea?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2019)

Honey said:


> i didnt understood the Part you said HDMI to Receive all Speakers, Can you give me Link of Receiver?


There's lots of them.  This is just an example:





						Amazon.com: Onkyo TX-NR585 7.2 Channel Network A/V Receiver Black: Electronics
					

Amazon.com: Onkyo TX-NR585 7.2 Channel Network A/V Receiver Black: Electronics



					www.amazon.com
				






Valantar said:


> The reason why one of your subs is silent is because it's trying to act as a center speaker, which likely means its low-pass filter is filtering out essentially all of the audio signal.


Actually, that's backwards.  He only hears stuff from the center speaker because the Speaker Fill DSP is filling that in (easy to average FL/FR).  He is hearing nothing from the subwoofer channel because there is nothing separating the low frequencies out.

I don't see a path forward with this approach.  Only solution is either drop the subwoofers as Ferrum Master said or drive all of them with a 7.2 receiver.  Anything less will be suboptimal.



Honey said:


> Yes Front and Rear speaker have prebuilt amplifier...


Then you're boned.  Receiver is not recommended for preamplified speakers unless they have a bypass in them.

When adjusting sound volume, your three sets will get out of balance without amplifying them all together.

I honestly don't see a solution without buying new satellites (not internally amplified) and a receiver.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 16, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's lots of them.  This is just an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for correcting what I got wrong, your explanation definitely makes sense 

Oh, btw, one "solution" could of course be to rip out the amplification from the active speakers and rewire them passively. Though that seems like a quite drastic move, and rather labor intensive.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2019)

If you don't want to spend much more money.  The only thing I would try is this:
1) Go through speaker config and set the satellites to NOT be full range speakers.  This will make the DSP filter the low frequencies out to the SW channel.
2) Get a 3.5mm stereo to L/R mono splitter (see below).  Plug it in to the orange port.
3) Identify which of the plugs is SW channel.  You can use one of your satellites plugged in to it to find out.  Once you figure it out, label them.
4) Only use the SW channel to drive your subwoofers.  I'm not sure what this amplifier for them accepts but if you're just using a 3.5mm plug to drive them both, then the mono from the 3.5mm splitter would work because it effectively copies the SW channel to both L/R inputs in your amplifier.

What is the make/model of your amplifier?

Here's the 3.5mm splitter I'm talking about:
https://www.amazon.com/CablesOnline-3-5mm-Stereo-Breakout-AM-601C/dp/B0759YG8KP/I don't know if that's exactly what you need because I don't know what the amplifier accepts.


----------



## Honey (Sep 16, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If you don't want to spend much more money.  The only thing I would try is this:
> 1) Go through speaker config and set the satellites to NOT be full range speakers.  This will make the DSP filter the low frequencies out to the SW channel.
> 2) Get a 3.5mm stereo to L/R mono splitter (see below).  Plug it in to the orange port.
> 3) Identify which of the plugs is SW channel.  You can use one of your satellites plugged in to it to find out.  Once you figure it out, label them.
> ...


Thank you again.

1) Done, Nice Suggestion.
2) What A Brilliant Idea, Genius Brain. i would like to Modify it using your Idea,
what if i use Single Male RCA Cable to Mono 3.5mm Jack From my AMP to PC,for example like this. https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32776672738.html
one for Center and another one for Sub-woofer. 
3) Understood,
i believe if i had Lot of Money, i Could Directly buy Big Yamaha Stuff, but i Believe that Gain my Knowledge like Right now.
im Learning A lot lot new things from you guys.. that would be possible if i buy all Rich Stuff, What you say. 
4) it Accept RCA Cable
5) Model is Actually, its a Custom Made, My neighbor is Running Amplifier Industry,they Basically Make Sub woofers and Speakers for DJ and Professional Studios.. he running it from 20 Years.
He Built Amp for me to Drive Heavy Sub woofers, he told me that if i buy same stuff it would cost 1500+$ , he Removed all features like Bluetooth and other stuff, the Transformer inside is about 4 inchs Long. and have lot of Heavy Condensers, im using this from 3 years, it shakes the Stomach, also broke my window Glass one time xD.

if your method dont get work then i will ask guy to make this Device according my Requirement.
But i still believe you gave me the awesome idea, you guys are Genius as always.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2019)

Honey said:


> what if i use Single Male RCA Cable to Mono 3.5mm Jack From my AMP to PC,for example like this. https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32776672738.html
> one for Center and another one for Sub-woofer.


If after the splitter, yes, you can do that assuming the splitter is RCA plugs instead of 3.5mm.  The important thing is that the two signals need to be split and then they need to be mono after that.



Honey said:


> 4) it Accept RCA Cable


Just one or is it RCA Left and RCA Right?  If it's left and right...you're going to need to split the SW signal to both.


----------



## Honey (Sep 16, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If after the splitter, yes, you can do that assuming the splitter is RCA plugs instead of 3.5mm.  The important thing is that the two signals need to be split and then they need to be mono after that.
> 
> 
> Just one or is it RCA Left and RCA Right?  If it's left and right...you're going to need to split the SW signal to both.


Copy that. 
yes RCA left and Right, im going to Order those Cable, unfortunately, if i buy from aliexpress, it is going to take 25+ days to reach me. i try to find local too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2019)

You're gonna need two splitters...




The N part can be 3.5mm or RCA.  The important thing is that SW is split from C, then SW is split into R/L channels.

If you link what you are looking to buy, I can verify it will work.


----------



## Honey (Sep 16, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You're gonna need two splitters...
> View attachment 132079
> The N part can be 3.5mm or RCA.  The important thing is that SW is split from C, then SW is split into R/L channels.
> 
> If you link what you are looking to buy, I can verify it will work.


Thank you for giving time,
Im getting bit confuse,  is that what we mean in picture, in first picture, its currenty im using and second is what if we use single mono rca to male mono 3.5mm. can you give me link what i need.
In last pic, it have 3.5 stereo female to mono 6.3 jack, but unfortunately i havent found any 3.5female to 3.5 mono x 2 male


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2019)

This goes into the orange port on your motherboard (this has different lengths you can order):





						Amazon.com: AmazonBasics 3.5mm to 2-Male RCA Adapter Audio Stereo Cable - 4 Feet: Home Audio & Theater
					

Buy AmazonBasics 3.5mm to 2-Male RCA Adapter Audio Stereo Cable - 4 Feet: RCA Cables - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				



...looks like you already got this sort of cable so you don't need to buy another one...

Once you identify which is C and which is SW, you plug the purple end into the SW connector:





						Amazon.com: AmazonBasics 2-Male to 1-Female RCA Y-Adapter Splitter Cable - 12-Inches: Electronics
					

Amazon.com: AmazonBasics 2-Male to 1-Female RCA Y-Adapter Splitter Cable - 12-Inches: Electronics



					www.amazon.com
				



Then you plug the white and red ends into your amplifier.


----------



## Honey (Sep 16, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This goes into the orange port on your motherboard (this has different lengths you can order):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it, excellent idea.thank you very much. So this way both subwoofers will work. Impressed.
I hope this cable available in our country amazon.
One more experiment i would like to do is, Remove left subwoofer (which is center in control panel) add 4 inch speaker/tweeter tower there, provide output from single Rca to single mono 3.5mm as center,ane other Rca which is left subwoofer to single mono 3.5mm as Subwoofer. Both sound exciting.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 17, 2019)

Honey said:


> Got it, excellent idea.thank you very much. So this way both subwoofers will work. Impressed.
> I hope this cable available in our country amazon.
> One more experiment i would like to do is, Remove left subwoofer (which is center in control panel) add 4 inch speaker/tweeter tower there, provide output from single Rca to single mono 3.5mm as center,ane other Rca which is left subwoofer to single mono 3.5mm as Subwoofer. Both sound exciting.


Adding a center speaker is likely a good idea, at least if you use this for movie watching or similar. But with Ford's cabling layout you'll be able to use both subwoofers and a center channel. That's what the two chained splitters are for - the first splits the subwoofer and center channels to separate plugs, while the second "multiplies" the sub signal into two connectors instead of just one.


----------



## Honey (Sep 17, 2019)

Valantar said:


> Adding a center speaker is likely a good idea, at least if you use this for movie watching or similar. But with Ford's cabling layout you'll be able to use both subwoofers and a center channel. That's what the two chained splitters are for - the first splits the subwoofer and center channels to separate plugs, while the second "multiplies" the sub signal into two connectors instead of just one.


thanks, i think i should add Center too, in missing Dialogues in Movies, also im going to order the cable which we discussed. 
looks like it will take lot of time. i hope this thread dont get close till i get. 
you guys helped alot, lot actually,Forum full with Genius People.


----------

